# Antenna Mast Falling Apart - How do i find a new one?



## twhitenack (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi - I have a 2001 Audi Allroad and the rubber around the bottom of the antenna mast is disintegrating. I've been trying to find a reasonably priced replacement, but I can't seem to locate one that looks like the one on the car. Any suggestions? 
Thanks!


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the actual antenna? or the base?
if its just the antenna you have a number of options, check out stubbyantenna.com, and click on VW Golf(not Audi allroad) they have more options, including OEM replica, listed under that car. It *should* still fit, but for whatever reason it is not listed under the allroad.
i got a stubby antenna(albieit not from the site listed, i got it from ECS tuning) and am extremely happy with how it looks. No noticeable decrease in radio reception, but i listen to my ipod most of the time anyways.


----------

